# Why BFN



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello girls, i just wondered if anybody has been through a similar experience to myself and is able to offer some insight or advice on how they went forward (hopefully to a BFP!). I am 46yrs old and have just had my first IVF cycle, which up until 2 days before my blood test date which was yesterday 9th, it went better than i could have ever imagined. They managed to collect 2 really good quality eggs which fertilised and divided into one 8 cell embie with no fragmentation and one 7 cell embie with very little fragmentation. The ET went really well, no complications whatsoever and im just so shocked that i couldn't hold on to either of them and seemingly lost both 3 days ago. I did suffer with fairly strong AF pains from day 2 after ET, then full AF started 3 days ago! From recollection i think my endometrium lining was 6.0?! - i was told that this is within the necessary range. I appreciate that many FF go through this upset numerous times (i have so much respect for people who pick themselves up having been this disappointed on a regular basis) but for me im just so gutted because at 46 i really have little or no time left and not sure if i could be this lucky again. I suppose im just looking for answers or reasons why this may have happened, and of course a little bit of hope that i may get another chance. Lots of luck to all of us on this difficult journey xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi hunny   

Unfortunately for us older ladies even though the embies may look good on paper they can have a lot of chromosal and genetic defects    

No way of knowing this unless the doctors perform pgd on the embryos.

I decided to go the donor route after 8 failed cycles with my own eggs and DH's sperm - now I am just over 6 weeks pregnant!   We used donor embryos - double donor from a young female and male. 

Good luck with wotever you decide next


----------



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi KizzyM - thanks for your reply - yep ive done loads of research and i did read that - naively i thought because they were dividing well etc they had more chance of implanting successfully!!. Congratulations on your success that is brilliant - you must be thrilled. Keep well and wishing you lots of happiness xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I had 4 IVF's and each time my embies were grade 1's - absolutely perfect! But they wouldn't stick at all   

I did have immune suppressant tablets this time - but not a high dose so I really don't think that was the problem before.

I truly believe I'm pregnant because of donors   

That is a totally different issue - immune system. Have you had any problems in that area?

I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than me will come along soon!!    

Good luck again xxx


----------

